# Yeast Exchange - Melbourne Brewers



## sosman (29/5/04)

I have created a yeast exchange page at melbournebrewers.org. There are currently 11 yeast varieties on offer. Probably most useful if you are located in Melbourne but who knows.

It is in wiki page format. You don't need to be a club member to use the page and add your own entries but you do have to register (set UserPreferences) before you can add entries. You can optionally subscribe to the page if you want to get emailed when it is updated.

Melbourne Brewers Yeast Exchange

If you can't contact the folk offering the yeast get in touch with me and I will hook you up. At some stage I might get around to automating a "yeast request" form.


----------

